# Google- Turmeric (Curcumin) for Inflammatory Conditions - EmpowHer (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Turmeric (Curcumin) for Inflammatory Conditions**EmpowHer (blog)**Irritable bowel syndrome* is a less severe illness with similar symptoms of abdominal pain, bloating and altered *bowel* habits. Low-grade inflammation is a *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

